# Houghton lake trip!



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

I have to stick around between the holidays this year in case of a water main break! so All I can do is wish you a merry christmas gotta fish and hope ya get a few limits!!


----------



## Big Shooter (Jun 24, 2001)

Gomer; There are lots of good spots to walk out to, just be sure to bring your ice creepers. There are alot of pike in houghton to keep you busy on your tip ups, many of witch are under sized. One thing I've found out is that 4" to 6" suckers seem to catch the bigger pike, but blues will also catch walleye on your tip ups. I keep blues about 6" to 12" off bottom for eyes and suckers about 2ft off botton. All the traditional jigging lures for walleye work well (sweadish pimples, do-jiggers,and rappalas ) but a little tip would be to go to smaller sizes than we use on Sag bay. The lake is loaded with panfish and since they treated the lake to kill all the millfoil you are free to move around and punch lots of holes without getting into alot of weeds. The key is to find em and use lite line with tear drops with waxworms or small minnows. That should get you into some fish.Good fishin!


----------



## gottafish (Jan 11, 2001)

Thanks, houghton laker and merry x-mas to your family as well....when I ice fished off the cut a couple weeks ago the new owner of sportsmans resort-Jeff- came by to see how we were doing, just bought the place this year, he has bait, tackle, shanty rentals....he would be a good source of info.....we'll hook up one of these times, good luck this weekend and let us know how you do......


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Anyone going this week-end? Good luck, and maybe I'll see you up there.


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

Slowpoke,


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

I HATE hitting wrong buttons...LOL

Slowpoke....Son and I are going up on Saturday and coming back on Monday. We will be staying at a place on the West side of the lake. Let me know where you will be and perhaps we can hook up

Lee


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

would love to go up this weekend but can't..on call..will have to stick it out here and try to get some fishing in...will be going up the following weekend though , so if possible try to leave just a few walleyes for my son and myself!! LOL...good luck to ya


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

I think I will start @ the DNR ramp on the south shore Sat. morning. I will have a fm radio and will be on ch 77. Give me a call.


----------



## notmuchtime (Aug 6, 2002)

I'll be up tonite after work. I'm gonna hit the bait shop tonite so that I can get out first thing in the morning. Is Lenny's a good place for bait? Are there other shops around? I can't wait, it's the first fishing of the season for me. I'll also be on the south side to start out. I'll be in a blue clam jr. I'm gonna put my screen name on the outside pocket so stop by and chat. See y'all up there.
Kane


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Yea, Lenny's is a good place to buy bait? This is going to be my first trip this year also. I will have a blue fish trap and maybe a red atv. Stop by. Good luck.


----------



## Jigster (Dec 4, 2002)

Heading up the Houghton Lake Saturday Morning.
We'll be on the ice around 9:30. Were gunna start
out from the DNR boat launch on the N\E shore. Me and
a couple of dudes from work. Looks like the ice is good
enough for the 4wheeler. We'll do the same as always.
A few suckers on the tip- ups, Jiggin the holes with anything
that works. Stop by and say hi , we'll be the ones making
all the noise

Jigster:


----------



## Jigster (Dec 4, 2002)

Hmm ya know we aught to come up with some signs with our 
tag names on them (Jigster, Slowpoke etc.etc.) That way we can
jump on the 4wheelers and such when things are slow and see if any of our Forum Buds are out. Maybe hang em on the shanty or something. I like to meet up with a few of you who seem to know alot more about a specific fishin hole than I ever could. Just a thought!


Jigster


----------



## outsider (Feb 16, 2002)

For those of you needing info about Houghton lake , try this site
www.houghtonlakefishing.com
Lots of info and photos.
Good Luck outsider


----------



## Big Shooter (Jun 24, 2001)

A friend and I are headed up early sunday morn and will be taking the snowmobiles. We're waitin for some inside info befor we decide where we're goin out from. My blue shanty has my name ( Gary Nye ) spray painted on the sides, also there will be a 73 rupp red in color and a 74 snow jet sittin outside. Stop by and we'll swap info and have a cold one. Anyone that can get back to their computer with fishing results befor sunday would be appreciated. Thanks and good fishin!


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

Same goes for you Big shooter..when you get back let us know how you did!! I can't go up till friday afternoon..will be looking forward to some news on the fish activity!! Thanks


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Just got back, went out at south dnr ramp Sat. morning to the first preasure crack. Did good for 2 hours. Got some nice blue-gills. Sorry I didn't meet any of you guys there. There was to many people there [ need flag or something to tell who MS people are.] Maybe next time. How did everyone else do?


----------



## Jigster (Dec 4, 2002)

Houghton Lake Report! We were on the ice around 8:30am
Saturday Morn. We were about 3/4 mi out from the Smiley Face
just down from Sportsmens Paradise on the N/E shore.We were in 11ft of water
with about 9-10in of ice. We (3) had the shanties up and holes
drilled and poles in around 8:45. I had a Big sucker on the tip-up
and crappie minnow on the pole. Within 15min we had 3 nice
Gills and had lost a Pike at the hole(25"-28"). He hit my minnow
on 3lb and bent the teardrop strieght. Oh well. Things slowed
down from about 10:30 - 2pm. I took that time to ride around and see how every one else was doin. At the Cut outlet as close as you want to get, things had been pretty slow. Off Flint road
I saw a 36" Pike taken on a tip-up. Other than that not much
goin on. Back at the shanty things started picking up around
3pm. I was jiggin a 1/4 oz leadhead with tipped with a minnow
about 2ft off the bottom. Landed a 17" walleye. The other 2
were panfishing with waxies & Spikes. All in all we had 13 Gills
and 3 Walleye for the fryin pan when we left at 6pm. We let
2 pike 22" 27" go back home. All in all a great day for fishin!

Jigster


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

Son and I arrived on Saturday around 1 pm, Fished till 5 off the south weedbed near the DNR launch, got a few gills and a couple small pike. 

Sunday hit the water about 8 am and when we left at 5 we had a couple dozen gills, and had released 4 pike due to slightly small size.

Watched one guy pull out a 35" Pike on 2 lb test jigging for gills.

We fished out past the first crack, in the midst of the crowd and had a blast.

Went out again this morning for about an hour, wind made it too much effort so we gave it up and headed home.

All in all, a GREAT weekend with my boy while he is home on leave.


----------



## gottafish (Jan 11, 2001)

fished by the pressure crack bar sat evening, got 3 pike on tip ups, no walleyes, 2 other guys said they had 6 pike, no size to 'em......


----------

